# sad news



## sharkettelaw (Aug 30, 2011)

my black female betta has developed a tumor on the side of her head..im told that its usually a result of too much inbreeding. true or not? its somewhat disappointing since my other female died from dropsy, one of my deltas starved herself to death and now her. i rate i should just start buying directly from breeders and hopefully only the good ones


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I have made the point repeatedly here and other forums, the imported bettas are treated very inhumanly and those that survive in over packed shipments from asia look wasted in Pet Whatever store because of what they have been through. I just decided to pick up a couple of bettas after rescuing and beautiful mustard yellow male. I have breed bettas off and on for almost 30 years and there is no comparision between properly reared fish and the junk from asia.

Just an FYI, any forum member breeding bettas should give them away to other members for the price of shipping. Maybe if enough people did so the stores would have to up the quality.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

henningc said:


> I have made the point repeatedly here and other forums, the imported bettas are treated very inhumanly and those that survive in over packed shipments from asia look wasted in Pet Whatever store because of what they have been through. I just decided to pick up a couple of bettas after rescuing and beautiful mustard yellow male. I have breed bettas off and on for almost 30 years and there is no comparision between properly reared fish and the junk from asia.
> 
> Just an FYI, any forum member breeding bettas should give them away to other members for the price of shipping. Maybe if enough people did so the stores would have to up the quality.


This is true for the big bix stores, however I know many breeders from overseas who try very hard to ensure the health of the fish. For many of them, it is a sense of pride, having healthy beautiful fish. I am a firm believer in if you are going for an import, go to Aquabid and order from someone there. Not only will you get some wonderful show quality fish but they are younger and cared for very well.

You cannot lump all overseas breeders together, it is not fair.


----------



## snowghost45 (May 13, 2013)

It tears me up when I see beta's in the little bowels dying in any pet department. Why doesn't any organization stop this inhuman treatment of these animals. One time I saw a betta stuck halfway out of a plastic bowl dead. It was horrible. I know people consider them "just a fish" but to let them die this way, just isn't right.


----------

